# warning sign on a trash dumpster



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

it said DO NOT PLAY ON ........ DO NOT OCCUPY........ is there a real problem in the U.S. that enough folks make homes out of dumpsters that this sign is warranted??????????????????? 

very sad if so.........................................


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

We could fill a thread on dumb warning signs.

I think it all started with the instructions on shampoo. Rinse, lather, repeat. Was this instructional for someone? I imagine that if it was, they're still in the shower...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

One day a lowlife scumbag POS and lowlife scumbag POS dirty lawyer looked for a way to sabotage the American Justice system so that the leech could not only milk the social programs awarded to him/her but also from private businesses/individuals/families. A corrupt judge awarded the lowlife lawyer and client free money. Everyone else had to come up with ridiculous signs to cover their asses from civil litigation. And so goes another chapter of the society of entitlement.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

MLB said:


>


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Apparently it is. I see reports or hear stories all the time of people being picked up when the trash is collected. You also have a lot of people who "dumpster dive." I had some friends in college who did it on a regular basis and swore they found great clothes that way. I always thought it was a bit nasty, but apparently this is a wide spread thing.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I had seriously considered buying a dumpster to convert into a house out in the woods. In all honesty, a brand new dumpster would have enough room for a bed and a dresser for clothes, pretty easy cleanup. Although, one wouldn't have all the amenities of running water, electrics, and a/c, but that's the fun of it. I have also found some great things next to dumpsters, like my computer desk and coffee table.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

i've heard of the things you are talking about with the dumpster diving... the only dumpster i've gone into is the one at the outdoor range i go to looking for good brass i can reload.............


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

One of the area coffee shops (Tim Horton's) was running a promotion last year in which they would give airline ticket vouchers if you collected enough coupons from their beverage cups. More coupons, more vouchers. This was just before spring break. People were ransacking the dumpsters at locations throughout the area. It was ridiculous.


----------

